# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  तरह तरह के जूस विधि , वेज पकवान , और रोटी, परांठा

## chester

*मित्रो यहाँ मैं शेयर करने की कोशिश करूँगा आप लोगो के साथ तरह तरह वयंजन  रेसिपी , जो आप लोगो के मुह में पानी ले आयेंगी*  :book:

----------


## chester

*Pineapple Juice*:cone:




सामग्री : 

*= 1 पाइनापल,
=  1 बड़ा चम्*मच शक्कर,
= 1 चम्*मच इलायची पावडर।* 

*वि*धि *:* 

*पाइनापल को छीलकर छोटे-छोटे टुकड़ों में काट लें। अब इसे जूसर में डालकर इसका रस नि*काल लें। 
शक्कर की चाशनी बनाएँ। इस चाशनी को पाइनापल के रस में मि*लाएँ और इसमें इलायची पावडर डालें। पाइनापल शर्बत तैयार है। 

इसे चौथाई कप पानी में इतनी ही मात्रा में लेकर मि*लाएँ और ठंडा ठंडा पिए और पिलाये ।*

----------


## chester

*मित्रो , अब हम बनायेंगे* 
*आम का शरबत*


*गर्मी के मौसम में आम का शरबत शरीर ही नहीं दिल और दिमाग दोनों को ठंडक पहुंचाता है. सामान्यतया हम बोतलबंद आम का रस बाजार से लाकर पीते ही हैं, लेकिन इन में आम की मात्रा काम तो होती ही है कलर और प्रिजरवेटिव भी रहते हैं.हम बचपन से आम का शरबत  बनाते रहे हैं, उस समय मिक्सी की जगह बिलोने के लिये रई का उपयोग करते थे लेकिन रई से आम का शरबत  का गूदा इतना मिक्स नहीं होता था जितना कि मिक्सी से अब हो जाता है.  आईये बनायें बिना कलर और प्रिजरवेटिव से बना यह आम का शरबत . 


आवश्यक सामग्री :

पके आम - 5-6 (1.5 किग्रा़.)
नीबू - 7 (250 ग्राम)
चीनी - 5 कप (1 किग्रा.)

विधि

चीनी किसी बर्तन मे निकालिये, 500 ग्राम (2 1/2 कप) पानी मिलाइये और उबालने रख दीजिये, उबाल आने के बाद 5-6 मिनिट तेज गैस पर उबलने दीजिये, इस तरह 1 तार की चाशनी बना कर तैयार कर लीजिये.  चाशनी को ठंडा होने दीजिये.

पके हुये आम धोइये, छीलिये और पल्प निकाल लीजिये. पल्प को मिक्सर में बारीक पीस लीजिये,

नीबू से नीबू का रस एक प्याले में निकाल लीजिये.

चाशनी ठंडी हो चुकी है, आम का पल्प और नीबू का रस इस चाशनी में मिलाइये और छान लीजिये, किसी बोटल में भरकर फ्रिज में रखिये, 1 महिने तक, जब भी आपका मन करे, 1 भाग  कन्सन्ट्रेट आम का शरबत और 5 गुना पानी मिलाइये और थोड़े से बर्फ के क्यूब्स, लीजिये पीजिये तैयार है, आम का ठंडा शरबत .


तुरन्त बनाइये:
इस शरबत को आप पके आम से तुरन्त भी बना सकते हैं. 4 गिलास बनाने के लिये, 250 ग्राम आम या एक आम छील कर पल्प निकालिये, मिक्सर में डालिये, चार टेबल स्पून चीनी मिलाइये और पीस लीजिये, 1 नीबू का रस निचोड़ कर मिला दीजिये, 3 गिलास ठंडा पानी मिलाइये और छान कर गिलास में डालिये,  और ज्यादा ठंडा चाहिये तो बर्फ के क्यूब्स मिला लीजिये और पीजिये ठंडा ठंडा आम का शरबत .*  :group-dance:

----------


## chester

*नीबू पोदीना शरबत*



*गर्मी से राहत पाने के लिये प्रकृति ने हमें नींबू दिया है. नीबू पोदीना अदरक का शरबत आपके दिल और दिमाग दोनों में ठंडक पहुंचायेगा.

नींबू पोदीना अदरक का शरबत आप तुरन्त नीबू निचोड़ कर बना सकते हैं .  लेकिन मुझे इस शरबत को कन्सन्ट्रेट बना कर आवश्यकतानुसार प्रयोग करना अधिक सुविधाजनक लगता है.  यदि पसंद हो तो आप चीनी की जगह शहद का प्रयोग भी कर सकते हैं.

आवश्यक सामग्री:

= नीबू -  14 - 15 नीबू मीडियम आकार के ( 1/2  किग्रा.)
= चीनी -  5 कप (1 किग्रा.)
= पोदीना - 1 बन्च ( पत्तियां 1 कप)
= अदरक - 1 इंच लम्बा टुकड़ा
= काला नमक - 1 छोटी चम्मच

विधि -:

चीनी को किसी बर्तन में डालिये, चीनी से तीसरे हिस्से का पानी डाल कर मिलाइये (1 किग्रा. चीनी में 300 ग्राम. पानी या 1 1/2 कप पानी) मिला दीजिये.

इस चीनी पानी के घोल को आग पर पकने के लिये रखिये.  घोल में चीनी घुलने और उबाल आने के बाद 5-6 मिनिट और पका लीजिये, ये घोल अगर आप अपने हाथ के उंगली और अंगूठे के बीच लेकर देखे तो थोड़ा चिपकता है.  चीनी का घोल बन गया है आग बन्द कर दीजिये और घोल को ठंडा होने के लिये रख दीजिये.

नीबू को धोइये और सारे नीबू रस निचोड़ लीजिये. पोदीना की पत्तियों को साफ पानी से 2 बार धो लीजिये, अदरक को छील कर धो लीजिये.

पोदीना और अदरक को मिक्सर से बारीक पीस लीजिये.  पोदीना पीसते समय पानी का प्रयोग मत कीजिये बल्कि थोड़ा चीनी का घोल ही डालकर पीस लीजिये.

चीनी के ठंडे घोल में पोदीना और अदरक का पिसा हुआ पेस्ट मिलाइये, नीबू का रस, काला नमक भी डालिये और मिला दीजिये.  शरबत को छानिये.  लीजिये नीबू पोदीना कन्सन्ट्रेट शरबत तैयार है.  आप इस शरबत को कांच या प्लास्टिक की सूखी साफ बोटल में भर कर अपने फ्रिज में रख सकती हैं.  ये नीबू पोदीना शरबत  आप पूरे महिने तक पिया जा सकता है.
पीने के लिये शरबत तैयार कीजिये: बोटल से कन्सन्ट्रेट शरबत निकालिये और 6 गुना पानी मिलाइये, 2-3 आइस क्यूब डालिये, ठंडा ठंडा नीबू पोदीना शरबत तैयार है.  ये ठंडा नीबू पोदीना शरबत पीजिये और बताइये कि कैसा लगा आपको ये शरबत.*  :group-dance:

----------


## chester

*मित्रो अब हम बनायेंगे पालक पनीर सेन्डविच आशा हैं आप सभी को पसंद आयेगा* 

पालक पनीर की सेन्डविच

*पालक पनीर की सैन्डविच स्वादिष्ट होने के साथ साथ पौष्टिक भी होती है. पालक पनीर की सैन्डविच बनाकर  इसे नाश्ते में परोसिये या बच्चों को उनके टिफिन में दीजिये. सभी को बहुत पसन्द आयेगी.


आवश्यक सामग्री :


= ब्रेड स्लाइस - 8
= पालक - 400 ग्राम या 2 कप बारीक कटा हुआ
= मक्खन - 2 टेबल स्पून
= पनीर - 100 ग्राम
= स्वीट कार्न - 1 टेबल स्पून ऊपर तक भरा हुआ
= नमक - स्वादानुसार (आधा छोटी चम्मच)
= काली या सफेद मिर्च - 1/4 छोटी चम्मच
= भुना जीरा पाउडर - 1 छोटी चम्मच
= नीबू का रस - 2 छोटी चम्मच

विधि -:

पालक के पत्ते से डंडिया हटा कर, 2 बार पानी में पत्ते डुबा कर अच्छी तरह धो लीजिये. धुले हुये पालक को छलनी में या थाली में रख कर थाली को तिरछा कर दीजिये ताकि पालक से अतिरिक्त पानी निकल जाय.

अब इन पालक के पत्तों को बारीक काट लीजिये.

कढ़ाई में 2 छोटी चम्मच मक्खन डाल कर गरम कीजिये, मक्खन में कटे पालक के पत्ते डालिये, स्वीट कार्न, नमक और काली मिर्च डाल कर मिला दीजिये. पालक के पत्तों को ढककर 2 मिनिट पकने दीजिये, ढक्कन हटाइये और पालक से निकले पानी को जलने तक पालक को पका लीजिये. आग बन्द कर दीजिये.

पकाये हुये पालक और स्वीट कार्न में पनीर को क्रम्बल करके डालिये, भुना जीरा और नीबू का रस भी डाल दीजिये, सारी चीजों को अच्छी तरह मिला दीजिये.  सैन्डविच बनाने के लिये पिठ्ठी तैयार हैं. पिठ्ठी को 4 बराबर भागों में बांट लीजिये.

2 ब्रेड पर अन्दर की ओर मक्खन की परत बिछाइये, एक ब्रेड के मक्खन लगे सतह पर पालक की पिठ्ठी रखकर एक जैसा फैला लीजिये, दूसरी ब्रेड मक्खन लगी सतह से उसके ऊपर ढक कर हथेली से हल्का सा दबा दीजिये. इसी तरह से दूसरी सैन्डविच भी बना कर तैयार कर लीजिये.

सैन्डविच टोस्टर में सैन्डविच को ग्रिल करने के लिये रखिये. 3 -4 मिनिट में सेन्डविच ग्रिल हो जाती हैं. सेन्डविच निकाल कर प्लेट में रखिये. दूसरे सेन्डविच फिर से सेन्डविच मेकर में रखिये और ग्रिल करके निकाल लीजिये.


पालक पनीर सेन्डविच तैयार है. गरमा गरम पालक पनीर सेन्डविच हरी चटनी , टमाटर कैचप ) या कसून्दी के साथ खायिए और खिलाये  .*

----------


## chester

*मूंग की दाल के मिनी समोसे*

*जब आप एक से अधिक मिठाईया और नमकीन बना रहे हों तो मेहमानों के सामने समस्या आती है कि क्या खायें और क्या छोड़ें! सामान्य समोसे तो एक खाकर ही पेट भरा जैसा हो जाता है जिससे आप बाकी पकवानों का मज़ा नहीं ले पाते. इसका हल हैं मिनी समोसा.

मूग दाल के छोटे समोसे सामान्य समोसे से आकार में आधे से भी कम होते हैं.  चूंकि इनमें आलू की जगह भुनी हुई मूंग दाल की पिठ्ठी का प्रयोग होता है इसलिये इन्हें एकबार बनाकर 10-12 दिन तक खाया जा सकता है.  चाय के साथ सुबह हो या शाम ये समोसे बहुत पसन्द आते हैं ये समोसे आप इस होली, दिवाली के त्योहार पर भी बना सकते हैं, किसी भी  पार्टी या मेहमानों के लिये ये समोसे बनाये जा सकते हैं , आइये आज हम ये दाल के मिनी समोसे बनायें.


आवश्यक सामग्री:

समोसे का आटा लगाने के लिये-

= मैदा - 250 ग्राम (1.25 कप)
= घी - 60  ग्राम (एक चौथाई कप)
= नमक - स्वादानुसार (आधी छोटी चम्मच)

पिठ्ठी बनाने के लिये -

=मूंग दाल - 100 ग्राम (आधा कप)
=तेल - 2 टेबल स्पून
=हींग - 1 पिंच
=जीरा - एक चौथाई छोटी चम्मच
=धनियां पाउडर - 1 छोटी चम्मच
=सौंफ पाउडर - एक चम्मच
=हरी मिर्च - 2
=अदरक - 1 इंच लम्बा टुकड़ा
=लाल मिर्च पाउडर - एक चौथाई छोटी चम्मच से कम (यदि आप चाहें)
=गरम मसाला - एक चौथाई छोटी चम्मच से कम
=अमचूर पाउडर - एक चौथाई छोटी चम्मच से कम
=नमक - स्वादानुसार (आधा छोटी चम्मच)
=तेल - समोसे तलने के लिये

विधि-:

मैदा को छान कर किसी बर्तन में निकाल लीजिये, मैदा में घी  और नमक मिलाइये, गुनगुने पानी की सहायता से कड़ा आटा गूथ लीजिये.  आटे को सैट होने के लिये आधा घंटे के लिये ढककर रख दीजिये. समोसे बनाने के लिये आटा तैयार है.

पिठ्ठी बनायें
मूंग की दाल हरे छिलके वाली ले लें तो ज्यादा अच्छा है.  मूंग की दाल साफ कीजिये, धोइये और 2 घंटे के लिये पानी में भिगो दीजिये, अगर छिलके वाली दाल है तो हाथ से रगड़ कर छिलका पानी में तैराकर निकाल दीजिये. दाल को चलनी में थोड़ी देर के लिये रख दीजिये ताकि इसका सारा पानी निकल जाय. धुली दाल को

बिना पानी डाले
और  हरी मिर्च, अदरक मिलाकर बारीक पीस लीजिये.

कढाई में तेल डाल कर गरम कीजिये.  गरम तेल हींग, जीरा डालिये, जीरा भुनने के बाद धनियां पाउडर, सौंफ, और पिसी हुई दाल डालिये, दाल को चमचे से चलाते हुये भूनिये, लाल मिर्च, गरम मसाला, अमचूर पाउडर और नमक भी डाल दीजिये,

दाल को ब्राउन और सूखी होने तक भूनिये
.  समोसे में भरने के लिये पिठ्ठी तैयार है.

समोसे बनायें:

गुथे हुये आटे से एक नीबू के बराबर आटा निकालिये, हाथ से गोल कीजिये, दबाइये और बेलन की सहायता से करीब 4 इंच के व्यास की हल्की मोटी पूरी बेलिये.

पूरी को 2 बराबर भागों (अर्धचन्द्राकार आकार ) में काट लीजिये.  एक हिस्सा उठाइये, दोनों कोने मिला कर कोन बनाते हुये पानी की सहायता से चिपकाइये.  इस कोन में एक या डेड़ छोटी चम्मच पिठ्ठी भरिये, पिठ्ठी भरने के बाद, पीछे के किनारे में एक प्लेट डाल दीजिये,  अब दोनों किनारों पर पानी लगाइये ओर हाथ से दबा कर अच्छी तरह चिपका दिजिये. समोसे का आकार सही होना चाहिये, समोसे को प्लेट में लगाइये और सारे समोसे इसी तरह बनाकर तैयार कर लीजिये. सारे समोसे तैयार हो गये हैं अब इनको तलना है.

कढाई में तेल डाल कर गरम कीजिये.  गरम तेल में 10-12 समोसे डालिये और मीडियम गैस पर हल्के ब्राउन होने तक तलिये.  कढाई से समोसे निकालिये, एक प्लेट पर नैपकिन पेपर बिछाकर उस पर तले हुये समोसे रखिये.  फिर से समोसे तेल में डालिये, तलिये, इसी प्रकार सारे समोसे तल कर निकाल लीजिये.  आपके दाल के समोसे (Moong Dal Mini Samose) तैयार हो गये हैं.

गरमा गरम समोसे हरे धनिये की चटनी और मीठी चटनी के साथ परोसिये और खाइये.  बचे हुये समोसे किसी एअर टाइट कन्टेनर में भर कर रख दीजिये. एक सप्ताह से भी अधिक दिनों तक आप ये समोसे खा सकते हैं.*

----------


## chester

*आलू की टिक्की या भल्ले* :group-dance:


*आलू की टिक्की को विशेषतया पश्चिमी उत्तर प्रदेश में अधिक पसंद किया जाता है. आगरा में इसे आलू भल्ला भी कहा जाता है. आप जब भी बाज़ार से गुजरते हैं तो क्या आपको देशी घी के भल्ले बना रहीं ठेलें अपनी ओर खींच नहीं लेतीं? आईये घर पर ही आलू भल्ला बनायें,

आवश्यक सामग्री:

आलू - 500 ग्राम (8-10आलू)
ब्रैड - 4
हरी मटर के दाने - 100 ग्राम
धनियाँ पाउडर - एक छोटी चम्मच
अमचूर पाउडर - एक चौथाई छोटी चम्मच
गरम मसाला - एक चौथाई छोटी चम्मच
हरी मिर्च --2 या 3
हरा धनियाँ - 50 ग्राम
नमक - स्वादानुसार
रिफाइन्ड तेल या देशी घी - 3 टेबिल स्पुन

विधि-:

आलू को अच्छी तरह से धो कर कुकर में उबलने रख दीजिये. मटर के दानों को 2 टेबिल स्पून पानी डाल कर उबाल लीजिये. मटर 5 -6 मिनिट में जल्दी ही उबल जाती है. अब मटर से पानी को निकाल दीजिये ठंडा कीजिये और मिक्सी में पीस लीजिये, इसके बाद कढ़ाई मे एक टेबिल स्पून तेल डालिये . तेल गरम हो जाय तब उसमें धनियाँ पाउडर एवं हरी मिर्च डाल दीजिये , इनके भुनने के बाद इसमें पिसी हुयी मटर , नमक, धनियां पाउडर और गरम मसाला डाल दीजिये. इसको कलछी की सहायता से मिलाइये और 2-3 मिनिट तक भूनिये. यह टिक्की के अन्दर भरने के लिये पिठ्ठी तैयार हो गयी है.

अब आलू ठंडा करके छील लीजिये और तोड़कर नमक मिला लीजिये. ब्रैड को मिक्सी में पीस लीजिये और आलू में मिलाकर आटे की तरह गूंद लीजिय, उन आलुयों से 7 - 8 बराबर के टुकड़े तोडिये, इसी तरह पिठी के भी 7 बराबर के भागौं में बाँट लीजिये.

आलू को हाथ में रखिये और बीच से गड्डा बना कर उसके अन्दर पिठ्ठी रखिये, पिठ्ठी को चारों ओर से आलू से बन्द कर दीजिये और गोल कर लीजिये, गोले को हथेली से दबाकर चपटा कर लीजिये.सभी गोले इसी तरह भरकर चपटे कर लीजिये, गैस पर तवा रख कर गरम कीजिये, गरम तवे पर एक टेबल स्पून तेल डाल दीजिये, तेल को तवे पर चारों ओर फैलाइये, सारी टिक्की तवे पर सिकने के लिये लगा कर रख दीजिये, धीमी आग पर आलू टिक्की सेकिये, बचा हुआ तेल टिक्कियों के चारों ओर डाल दीजिये और टिक्कियों को कलछी की सहायता से पलट कर.दोनों ओर से ब्राउन होने तक सिकने दीजिये.

ब्राउन आलू की एक या दो टिक्की प्लेट में निकाल कर रखये. टिक्की के ऊपर हरी चटनी, मीठी चटनी डालिये और ऊपर से चाट मसाला और फैटा हुआ दही भी डालिये. गरम गरम आलू की टिक्की परोसिये और खाइये.*

----------


## chester

*मित्रो अब आप बताएं कौन सी दिश बना रहे हैं आज और ये सूत्र आपको कैसा लगा*  :cone:

----------


## kavita25

अच्छा है मित्र लगे रहो!!!!!!

----------


## Radhey.shah0

*मुह में पानी आ गया मित्र*

----------


## cutezoya

wah mazaa aa gaya...........

----------


## cutezoya

sir ji chicken sandwich ki receipe ho to bataye plzz.......

----------


## Shri Vijay

वाह बढिया मित्र

----------

